# Stuff I haven't been able to get rid of.



## Slackjaw (Mar 11, 2010)

HT system 1:
HTPC: Cora 2 Duo T7200, 2GB RAM, DVB-C2 tuner card, TechnoTrend DVB-S2 tuner card, DVBViewer, LG BR/HD-DVD combo drive
Denon AVR-3803 amp
Pioneer PL-518 turntable
Tannoy Sensys DC1 main speakers
Tannoy Sensys 1 center and surround speakers
Sony VPL-AW10 projector (with broken bulb)

HT system 2:
Sony PS3 (80GB)
Xbox360 /w HD-DVD drive
LG 42LH7020 42" TV
Sony STR-DG700 amp
Sony SLV-SE710 VCR
Topfield TF5100PVRc set-top box
Eltax AvantGarde 5.0 aluminum speakers

Joining these 2 systems together: HDMI switch, 4-in-2-out

Other assorted equipment for entertainment emergencies:
Toshiba 19" analog LCD TV
Handan DVB-C set-top box
Harman/Kardon AVR 21 amp
Radiotehnika S-60 Rev.1 stereo speakers
Sony SLV-E7 VCR
Pioneer TF-4040 tape deck
Sansui D-77R tape deck
Pioneer DV-565A DVD player


----------

